# Air Canada Discount code Request



## Dori (Jun 13, 2014)

Dh and I are planning a trip to South Korea in September to see our son, DIL and grandbaby. if anyone has a discount code that they could share, I would be most grateful. As a token of my appreciation, I have an AC Lounge pass that is good until February .

TIA

Dori


----------

